# Phrag. La Vingtaine



## paphman (Jan 10, 2020)

Here is one from my collection that I grew from a flask I got a few years ago. This is the first to bloom and I am not displeased! It has rounder segments and is flatter than many I have seen.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice; above average for this grex.


----------



## paphman (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks, Tom. It is always good to hear from you on quality as you have most likely seen more than me!


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2020)

A lovely Phrag with very striking color. I'd love
to find a division of this one.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 11, 2020)

That’s a nice one. How big is the flower?
David


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 11, 2020)

Very nice clone! And a great outcome. I like the shape quite a bit and the color on the pouch looks particularly deep.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice! It is only going to get better with age


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 20, 2020)

That's a very pretty flower. I have one blooming soon and hope it's half as nice...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------

